# Air ride daily



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I want to go air ride in the spring/summer but not sure if its my best option I have about a 100 mile round trip a day for my commute to work. I am not sure if its the safest most reliable option to go with that kind of daily commute? Any input on this? How far do you drive your daily bagged car?


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

i'm installing bags on my dd this weekend. Many VW's and Audi's come bagged from the factory and most of them dd, so I don't see why the reliability would be any different. Just make sure all your fittings are sealed properly and all of your wires and air lines are placed properly and outta the way.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

I daily my air ride. Been about 3k miles since I got em done in September. As long as your install is done properly (i.e. use quality parts, dont jerry-rig anything, everything is hooked up to everything that it should be hooked up to, and you take proper precautions to install a water trap and have air line anti-freeze in your tank for cold weathers), the only quirk you should experience is leaks, which while common, can be fixed rather easily if you can find em.

i'm pretty sure the suspension is going to last just as long as anything else, correct me if i'm wrong though.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

prospal said:


> i'm pretty sure the suspension is going to last just as long as anything else, correct me if i'm wrong though.


Agreed. As long as you don't half-a** anything you'll be fine.

I daily drive my car on bags and if anything, it's made driving more tolerable :laugh: *only because everything was installed properly* (by the good folks at _Tomas Sport Tuning_ :thumbup!!!


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

You are fine to DD a car with air ride. Just make sure as with anything else, that the system is properly maintained, and you should not have an issue. :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Define properly maintained? Beyond emtpying water traps and adding air brake anti freeze to the tank, what other maintenance is there?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Define properly maintained? Beyond emtpying water traps and adding air brake anti freeze to the tank, what other maintenance is there?


none that i can think of except checking maybe once a year for any air line damages


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

I also like to remove, clean, and moisturize the bags with tire shine so they dont get dry and pop. Consistently check for leaks as well.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it's a good idea to pull the wheels and check often.

Since my install I have checked many times for any rubbing issues. None found but I still worry.

It makes me feel better to pull the wheels and clean them and everything in the wells.


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

dOWa242 said:


> I think it's a good idea to pull the wheels and check often.
> 
> Since my install I have checked many times for any rubbing issues. None found but I still worry.
> 
> It makes me feel better to pull the wheels and clean them and everything in the wells.


Agreed. Lincoln, we need to hang out again. I haven't seen you forever, lol. :beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i drive about 86 miles daily(more when not just to work and back) and been on air for about 2 years with no issues. sad, but the airride is more reliable than the 1.8T


----------



## EuroWolfsburg (Oct 12, 2009)

I daily my MKV... I have done 10,000km since I have bagged it and not a single problem...Loving it! :beer: bag yours too!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Evil_Panda said:


> I also like to remove, clean, and moisturize the bags with tire shine so they dont get dry and pop. Consistently check for leaks as well.


pretty sure adding a layer of tire shine will attrack more dirt on the bags and thus act a bit like a sand paper, I wouldnt recommend doing that


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

kilimats said:


> pretty sure adding a layer of tire shine will attrack more dirt on the bags and thus act a bit like a sand paper, I wouldnt recommend doing that


A light coat of tire shine does not attract any gritty dirt, just as it wouldn't for a tire. I guarantee a bag will last longer being cleaned every once in a while and moisturized over one that is not. Just as a tire that is never taken care of.

Now I can understand if it is caked on the bag and left, but that is not what I was saying. :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the feed back on this. I just wanted to see if there was any others out there dailying something on air ride adn traveling more than 50+miles a day with it. :thumbup: All I can think about is air I dont want to do anything but it :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

I know a lot of people that drive daily on bags with no issues. Think about it this way, the bags are rubber just like your tires, so yes they can go flat if something punctures them. Like everyone else has said, as long as you use quality parts and do a proper install you should be good to go.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeremy or anyone else,

Is there anyone out here (whether Airlift dealers/garages/or someone who just does clean installs in general) in the NJ/NY area that do installs? I'm having some cold-weather leaks come about with the recent sub-40ºF nights and it's causing me to lose roughly 60PSI in two bags (front left, rear right) overnight. I'm afraid this might be putting some unnecessary stresses on some components as the car airs out while the e-brake is up. Is there anyone I can bring it to, to redo all the fittings properly? I unfortunately live in an apartment building without access to the tools I would need to do this, otherwise I'd do it myself.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

prospal said:


> Jeremy or anyone else,
> 
> Is there anyone out here (whether Airlift dealers/garages/or someone who just does clean installs in general) in the NJ/NY area that do installs? I'm having some cold-weather leaks come about with the recent sub-40ºF nights and it's causing me to lose roughly 60PSI in two bags (front left, rear right) overnight. I'm afraid this might be putting some unnecessary stresses on some components as the car airs out while the e-brake is up. Is there anyone I can bring it to, to redo all the fittings properly? I unfortunately live in an apartment building without access to the tools I would need to do this, otherwise I'd do it myself.
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure where you are located but you may want to talk to Jay at Krazy House Customs, they do nice work

Krazy House Customs
3974 US Route 1 North
South Brunswick, NJ 08852
Phone: (732) 951-9111


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Curious about this. Mine gets such little mileage and no bad weather so I don't worry but I am curious for others. Years ago my dad was still a weekend warrior in the ANG and they did some testing of rubber left outdoors with armor all. They found it sped up the degradation process rather than save rubber. What is the word on tire shine? 



Evil_Panda said:


> A light coat of tire shine does not attract any gritty dirt, just as it wouldn't for a tire. I guarantee a bag will last longer being cleaned every once in a while and moisturized over one that is not. Just as a tire that is never taken care of.
> 
> Now I can understand if it is caked on the bag and left, but that is not what I was saying. :beer:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

I daily my bagged car, that is big turbo'd, blah blah blah. Been doing this for over two years now. I installed it with my friend. 

Like everyone else has mention before, DO IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME and you'll be fine. If your questioning the quality of a part that you bought on ebay or at the local hardware store, most likely its poop. Spend the extra little amount of money to buy HIGH QUAILTY products and RESEARCH before you buy, you'll be happy that you did and in the end run it will save you time, frustration, and GUESS WHAT?! MONEY!!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

prospal said:


> Jeremy or anyone else,
> 
> Is there anyone out here (whether Airlift dealers/garages/or someone who just does clean installs in general) in the NJ/NY area that do installs? I'm having some cold-weather leaks come about with the recent sub-40ºF nights and it's causing me to lose roughly 60PSI in two bags (front left, rear right) overnight. I'm afraid this might be putting some unnecessary stresses on some components as the car airs out while the e-brake is up. Is there anyone I can bring it to, to redo all the fittings properly? I unfortunately live in an apartment building without access to the tools I would need to do this, otherwise I'd do it myself.
> 
> Thanks!


Spray soapy water on all of your connections. Once you find your leaks, tighten them


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

_Dirty_ said:


> Spray soapy water on all of your connections. Once you find your leaks, tighten them


plan on it this weekend, but if it comes to actually removing connections and having to re-seal with teflon, i don't have the tools/teflon to actually do it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I will most likely be buying from bag riders so hopefully quality is not an issue. It will just be a clean install


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

choey said:


> I will most likely be buying from bag riders so hopefully quality is not an issue. It will just be a clean install


:thumbup:

Here's what I went with, all from bagriders - 

Accuair Switchspeed
Airlift XL Fronts
SS5 Rear Bags
Bilstein Shocks
(1) Viair 444C Compressor
SMC Watertrap
K-sport adjustable endlinks so that you can keep the sway bar
Dorbritz sway bar brackets
5 Gal Skinny (I actually wish I could use a larger tank while remaining practical and keeping spare)

If you want to be REALLY safe, get two compressors incase 1 was to fail.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I like your set up and I also would be like to be able to keep my spare since I will be doing all that driving. Im also not sure what like other little things to do like line size and fittings and what not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Grab the 2nd comp. I would not be worried about one burning out but the quick fill times of two is so worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Choey-

I drive 100miles/day to Air Lift. When I did the e39, I configured my control system to keep the spare. As everyone has said, installation is everything. Makes a fine daily.

Jesse drove our VW to Cali from MI last year. It will also be driving back shrortly. 2 years ago I drove it to SC to hit up Carolina Motorsport Park, run a track day and drove back. Never had a failure in the many hard miles that car has seen.

PLEASE make sure you ask the guys on this forum if you have ANY questions or need advice. They are the masters at this and can help you make sure your experience with air is a good one!

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/qOgycOpvGm97cb0onKsusI44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ySmxHfoYcA8/TupSQMvQLRI/AAAAAAAAAjY/43v3zqZF58k/s800/carolina_motorsports.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NygDVmmEARLw0QGE5Wn0MY44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qNv9U2LEtZE/TupSs99dnWI/AAAAAAAAAkM/Of1yBWjvxOs/s800/P9120008.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][URL="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/h6hflAXtkGXcoLEXSDd19o44YipzhwiCDlXR_0BRvtI?feat=embedwebsite"][IMG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hXaeeEAnd8s/TupSxGUq1LI/AAAAAAAAAkU/jWe7IsD1svs/s800/2011-07-29_1117.jpg[/URL][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="align: right"]From VW MK5[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
[/IMG]


----------



## vwynn (Oct 11, 2011)

i daily my bagged car as well..

besides bag rubbing (which i "fixed" by buying sleeves instead of double bellows) and 1 blown shock.. its still good.

near 20,000 miles so far.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

choey said:


> I like your set up and I also would be like to be able to keep my spare since I will be doing all that driving. Im also not sure what like other little things to do like line size and fittings and what not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


depends what management you decide to run.

if you go with something like switchspeed, i'd recommend 3/8" lines. if you go with something digital like autopilot, i'd say 1/4" lines might be a little better.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i easily put around 125 miles a day commuting back and forth to work and wherever else i need to go...

to be honest, i hardly inspect/fiddle with anything... it's really as reliable as you make it; build a solid system and enjoy 1000's of maintenance free miles :thumbup:

i always suggest simplifying systems to gain more reliability... for example, do you really need most of the electrical crap on your setup? if you have a guage for your tank, just run straight power from the battery with an inline switch. 

i think it's important to treat the air system and suspension components as two different entities...


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

are most of you in here running manual, analog or digital? i just bought the manual setup, i've heard its more reliable, just a bit more running of lines. I may switch to digital in the future, just didn't have the funds right now.


----------



## BarretteGLi (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm running Airlift XL's with MW Analog setup I drive about 800 miles on average weekly and no issues compared to me being a coils and driving that much the difference is Night and day...


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

I daily my Air Lift setup but I am extremely lucky to have a 5 mile commute to work.....

Haven't had any issues beyond a faulty ECU (digital) which was under warranty. The guys at Air Lift are also really helpful with any issues that come up :thumbup:

Its like anything else.... If done right reliability shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I've put around 50k miles on between two different cars and I've never had a single issue.

Buy it nice or buy it twice


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I've put around 50k miles on between two different cars and I've never had a single issue.
> 
> Buy it nice or buy it twice


I like that saying


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the feed back. I will def be needing all your guys help when it comes to buying and getting my install done. Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

ninohale said:


> I like that saying


:thumbup::beer:

I don't think there's much more that needs to be said when it comes to buying car parts...


----------

